# SysLite Duo



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Checked one out at the store today. I will save up for the set including the stand (even though $135 for the stand in the set, or $199 stand alone is ridiculous!)

$300 for the light, $435 with the stand. $199 for stand by itself.

And kudos to our fellow Paint Talk member for having himself and his company featured in the catalog in the SysLite Duo article.


One thought though: How long could I wait until Festool makes the battery powered version, or on-board rechargeable battery version (would be my preference), and have a feature like low power or half power??

If I ever get one I could imagine throwing a clean rag or linen sheet over it when using it in smaller spaces to avoid being blinded.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Alternatively I could buy a couple very bright Husky lights (3500 lumen each) with stands for $60 each. They work good for shining a long ways, and are light weight so you can pick it up with the stand, walk and carry it to a new position with no strain.

The Festool stand is heavy and not made to move hardly at all. Still want one. 

What do you all think? What is your favorite lights?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We use a combination of lights depending on the job. Halogen stands or singles and large clamp lights w/ 150 watt work bulbs. The clamp lights are my favorite because you can walk the wall or hook it to a ladder (they also clamp nice to the side of festool vacs) and the price is right. I tried the festool portable light a few years ago and returned it the next day. It was weak.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I've given up on halogen. I have my old halogen tripod, strapped a power stripe to it and use a plugin bulb with a LED 2700 lumen bulb ($30-35). I was using a plug in bulb, with a screw in "y" and two 3000 lumen florescent swirl bulbs ($25 ?). Great light, no shadows - broke a couple in transit. Hard to find the bulbs now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

four2knapp said:


> I've given up on halogen. I have my old halogen tripod, strapped a power stripe to it and use a plugin bulb with a LED 2700 lumen bulb ($30-35). I was using a plug in bulb, with a screw in "y" and two 3000 lumen florescent swirl bulbs ($25 ?). Great light, no shadows - broke a couple in transit. Hard to find the bulbs now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very clever! Have a Picture?...I've got 3 of those tripods and don't like the quality of light they produce. I've bought those halogens for years and not one of them stays in a fixed position. Those tightening knobs always fail and I have to adjust them about 10 times a day...lol


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I love the idea of having the amount of light output the Syslite Duo offers, but I was searching lighting options and figured battery powered would be a good benefit. No cords to maneuver, and when we have unexpected power outage, it's all good (at least you could see to clean up or do hand work.)

So I took advantage of the black fri sale (and credit) to pick up the Milwaukee m18 Tower light. It puts out 2000 lumens instead of 8000, but the design is pretty darn cool, light direction is variable, light and tripod is very innovative and has a low center of gravity. I checked out the 2000 lumen light at home last night, and felt it would be adequate to prep & paint walls, trim and more. Pointing it at the work illuminates it completely, and pointing it anywhere including upwards illuminates the whole room and floor 360 degrees. 

I wish I had the m18 system already to utilize the charger and batteries I would've had already, but oh well. The set comes with a 5 ah battery and charger. The retail of that battery is $129 alone. (Crazy). I then ordered two more batteries online for $120 for two 5 ah ones.

Short story, I am happy for now. I may get the smaller m18 octagon shaped light in the future. If you guys didn't know Milwaukee has a BUNCH of lighting products I didn't know about until the other day. They have a portable flood light (powerful)($150?), a powerful lantern style ($299), a new version of the tower light called "rocket light" with more lumens, independent pointing led lights, battery and corded power. - it seems to be awesome. Check them out on yt or something.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

For those who want simple and effective hd also has the husky dual head, leds putting out 6000 lumen, on sale for $99. That's really a great set up actually.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Big fan of the Milwaukee tools as well. I have a lot of the M12 and have M18 stuff now as well. I have one of their lights that can run off a cord or batteries. Just a floor LED work light. Run time is not super long, but nice.

I just have a real dislike of halogen lights for some reason. Fragile, stands always are falling apart, hot, etc.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

For any Milwaukee fans I recommend the m18 tower light but only when you can get it at a good price. There are some sellers trying to rip people off for the bare tool. Like lowest price I've seen for bare tool is $169 reconditioned, $180 bare tool new, and also saw the light, charger and a 5ah battery for $179 which is a killer deal if you need the charger or battery, or can sell them. Common below retail price is $200 for the kit. Some sellers are trying to sell the bare tool for $250-350... bad deal.

The newer version tower "rocket" light is a charger itself, runs off cord or battery, has 3000 lumens and it is much more expensive. Haven't seen good deals on that yet.

So was at the other big box store today looking at small, cheap led lights. I had two small guys but put them back when I saw a better stand light I had to try out, had to. 
- A utili-tech corded led light with dual heads, good cord wrap, 3300 lumens, super easy and good working set up, super light overall weight and compact folding stand. I like it at $99!!.

I think I'm set for lights now, I have to sell my old ones. Lol

The pics have one light on at a time, yellow first, then the m18. M18 goes up a full 7'+, and is not pictured at full height.


----------

